

3 reasons why B2B startups should charge their users early - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/charge-your-users

======
Im_Talking
"Call me old-fashioned, but running a business that makes money is not the
worst thing in the world."

Are you kidding me? This is the whole point. Regardless of the funding, the
goal is for a business to be self-sustaining. A company that relies on
external funding is no company at all.

So let all the Zuckerberg-wannabes go after the funding and end-up with 1%
stake with 0% authority... I'll settle for building the business, creating the
processes and systems, attracting and supporting the customers, and keep my
100% thanks.

This is why Warren Buffet hates tech-stocks. Everyone thinks there's a
different metric in tech. There isn't... self-generated cash is king.

